

GitHub Jobs Pre-Launch - jackowayed
http://github.com/blog/687-github-jobs-pre-launch

======
Judson
I think this is a great idea, but, are Job Boards the new "thing" for
"community-type" sites to implement?

37Signals, StackOverflow, GitHub, ... But hey, they're all full of job
postings, right?

~~~
teej
> I think this is a great idea, but, are Job Boards the new "thing" for
> "community-type" sites to implement?

Community sites implement job boards not because they're the hot new thing,
but because they're trivial to implement and wildly profitable.

~~~
quizbiz
So what kind of budget to companies put towards hiring? Are tech companies
going to continue buying listings on every tiny job site for as much as $300+?

~~~
GVRV
you'd be surprised how much companies spend to find employees. I think
recruitment agencies take 10-20% of yearly salaries.

~~~
muhfuhkuh
The bounty for employee referrals at the (mid-size but prominent) software
company I work for is $4000 US.

If they can place these ads for 30 days on 10 of these little, influential
sites, they're already ahead.

------
oomkiller
Would be cooler if you had a job board where consultants could outsource bits
of their work to other GitHubbers. It would require a Github subscription.
That way it drives more subscribers and keeps the job board free from
recruiters and spammers. It would also create a special Github community,
where people could trade out work. You could probably also have some kind of
integration into Github, like giving someone Git access to a certain directory
only, or similar.

~~~
masklinn
> Would be cooler if you had a job board where consultants could outsource
> bits of their work to other GitHubbers.

Turning GitHub into rentacoder.com?

I don't see what would be cool in that.

> It would also create a special Github community, where people could trade
> out work.

Moving the reward from being social in nature (the appreciation of your peers,
either those who use/contribute to your project or those whose projects you
contribute to) to being an exchange of good, cheapening the whole community.

~~~
oomkiller
Good point. I wouldn't want to see Githubacoder :) There are many problems
with Rentacoder, but I think there is a way to blend a short term job board
with social coding. Possibly just building on to the "For Hire" feature they
already have.

------
nuclear_eclipse
This is both good and worrying. It'll be nifty to see how they implement it,
and I'm sure it will increase the company's financial security, but I greatly
worry about how it might impact their customer priorities. Before, the
customers using Github to host their repositories were the only ones to cater
to; will this create a conflict of interest in any way? They say "quality
jobs", but really, how do they maintain this quality in any fashion, and do
they really have any incentive to do so?

~~~
kneath
There's no conflict of interest here. We're focused on making GitHub the best
place to collaborate on code. Part of collaboration is having others to work
with.

If anything, we have more of an incentive to keep quality jobs. We don't need
to sell job listings to keep the doors open — so we can focus on making the
best job board possible.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Thank you; this is what I was wanting to hear.

------
imajes
in an obvious but interesting way that apple are continuing to influence us-
note how much this product announcement reads like the sort of stuff apple
have used to sell us the iPhone, iPad etc- i'm not sure how well it plays for
webapps, but it is definitely compelling....

~~~
ryanricard
I'm not getting a particularly Apple-y vibe from the press release. What
similarities do you see to iPhone ads?

~~~
imajes
alot of it is about tone, approach, etc. That's harder to show examples of,
but definitely has the same feel.

For text, some of this stuff seems Apple/jobs-esque:

"When you post a job on GitHub Jobs, you're sending a message: you want
developers who care about their craft."

I'm sure Jobs or Ive has said something like that in one of their videos.

"Starting next Tuesday, everyone will be able to search and browse jobs."

Sure, this is a standard type of sentence, but the composition is distinctly
Apple- "when, who, what" - where the who is 'everyone' - no barrier to entry,
straightforward, clear.

"Of course, .... if you don't find them useful. But we think you will."

that's again very Appleish. Confident of the opinion but not overly arrogant,
suggestive of the outcome.

I'm not sure i can prove this with empirical evidence, but I definitely feel
it.

~~~
stevejohnson
News flash: Apple does not have a monopoly on that tone. It's just a good
marketing strategy following basic principles that they employ a lot.

You could also say that a lot of Acer's marketing has a Dell-like tone. But
that doesn't mean Acer is taking cues from Dell.

~~~
thenduks
He didn't say they have a _monopoly_ , he's just saying it feels influenced.
Considering the guys who run GitHub are mostly (all?) Mac guys, I don't think
that it's a stretch.

------
mxavier
I'm not necessarily against this but I don't see anything here that couldn't
be accomplished by one of the dozens of other job sites with the GitHub API.

~~~
technoweenie
The nice thing is that we can tap into the internal GitHub info and show
listings only to users that specifically opt-in. 3rd Party sites would have
little choice but ask people to opt-in through their site or to spam everyone.

